# Who is thinking about outdoor 3d canadian nationals



## kangosd (Aug 19, 2011)

If your are thinking about attending or have any questions check out www.archerynationals.com


----------



## kangosd (Aug 19, 2011)

Is anyone planning on attending?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Too far sorry


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I am debating between Canadian Nationals and IBO Worlds. I can only afford one, and with the value of the Canadian dollar so low, it looks Nationals is the best choice.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess I will come LOL


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Home town so I will be traveling back for it!


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*nationals*

will see how many compound finger class shooters there are


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

will see how many compound fingers guys show up


----------



## kangosd (Aug 19, 2011)

We are now forsure having a male and female HUNTER CLASS at the outdoor 3d nationals this summer. I would also like to thank Jo brooks out doors for sponsoring the hunter class with great prizes. Come out and show some support to this class. Hope to see u there.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

i take it there in Manitoba.


----------



## kangosd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes carberry manitoba


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

whats the date for the shoot.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

july 31 to aug 3


----------



## kangosd (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.archerynationals.com/


----------

